# Vintage Halloween Party Theme



## Bificus

Almost there on setting up for our Party... Here are tables and details of my setup. I have a studio.

























































































And in the bathroom:


----------



## Stevegriff95

How long did this take to design?


----------



## Rob31

Wow! It looks amazing! Details make the difference. 

Is that a photo booth in the back of one of the pictures?


----------



## Paint It Black

Beautifully done! An amazing use of the space.


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA

I love it! I do my dining room in traditional Halloween orange & black colors, and I have a few vintage touches I add as well. With a little bit of tweaking, it takes me through Thanksgiving also. I hang some of the paper fans from my ceiling already, but I'm liking your stars! I'm not finished decorating yet, but when I am, I'll be putting pics in my album. 

Your photo spot is great also! I really want to do something like this for our house. We get a good number of TOTers and we host an open house for friends & family at Halloween, so I know everyone would love it. Great job!


----------



## sneakykid

Wow, super nice!! Your home is very spacious and you made good use of all you have and the decorations and everything flows very well. Great job!


----------



## Bificus

Thanks, I break the design into smaller spaces - I break out the sections/areas - Photo Booth, Bar, Bathroom, Table Spaces. I started gathering ideas in August I think. 

Yes, it is a Photobooth. I am a portrait photographer and this is my studio space. (Hence all the black curtains everywhere - behind them is backdrops) I do a photobooth for most of the larger social gatherings we do. This is the most elaborate one though. There are more pictures of it in another post,

I use stars almost every gathering now - in different colors for whatever my theme is.

We get -no- TOTers  So I do this for our friends.


----------



## Bificus

This is what I did last year to the entry. It will probably be the same this year plus a few more skeletons. There is a graveyard to the right and it is getting an overhaul after I started making the fencing inspired by the folks here! People loved taking pictures on the hay bales with the skeletons & pumpkins and in the graveyard. I have 4 dog skeletons because I have 4 large dogs


----------



## ichasiris

They all look soooo good.

I'm thinking of doing like a 1950s vintage Halloween theme some year. I found several vintage decors on Amazon for the occasion. Y'all's look super amazing though! Wish I could come!


----------



## Bificus

The sheer amount of unbleached cheesecloth I have used everywhere really lends to the vintage look with it's ivory color. And that is super cheap and easy to use and my favorite material to work with at Halloween.


----------



## Halloweena

I love absolutely everything about this. So simple and elegant.


----------



## Tannasgach

Amazingly beautiful!


----------



## ichasiris

Sooo, last night at my party, I let my friends/guests vote on what the theme for the next years party will be and it was a resounding YES to the vintage Halloween theme, soooo I guess that's what I'll be doing next year! Better get started, lol.


----------



## Ghost of Spookie

When I heard you say you had a studio I wasn't sure if it was a studio apartment or commercial studio. Now I know! What a wonderful work space. You have a great eye and a wonderful sense of style. The place looks so inviting inside and out. I bet your portraits are terrific too. Thanks for sharing and it's fun to see what props/decor you picked up to use for this year's bash.


----------



## Tippy

I love it! You did a fantastic job!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Your decor details are outstanding! I love everything about it! Great job!


----------



## marigolddesigns

Bificus said:


> The sheer amount of unbleached cheesecloth I have used everywhere really lends to the vintage look with it's ivory color. And that is super cheap and easy to use and my favorite material to work with at Halloween.


Is this what you used on your entryway? I loved it all!


----------



## Bificus

marigolddesigns said:


> Is this what you used on your entryway? I loved it all!


Yes, I used it on the tables, draping over the bar, on the pool table and cue rack... Last year I used 80 yards building the porch drape and for 6 foam head ghosts. This year another 70ish. I have a little left over.

The porch draping is Cheesecloth bunched and attached to a piece of thin white primed wood trim board with a staple gun. Some pieces I swagged and a few I just draped randomly. I folded it over once for a nice edge. It is hung with eye hooks in the trim/drape. I used 3m hooks inside the porch and somehow they have stayed up for 2-years parties. Those can be hit-or-miss, but I used 5 across the front and 3 on the shorter length. After I got it hung, I slashed and cut it with scissors to tatter it. That part is easiest after it is installed. 

It is super super easy. 

After the party, I take it down, roll it up, and wrap it with saran/cling wrap to keep it rolled and throw it in the attic.


----------



## Bificus

I previously posted last years "outside" pictures, this was this year with a few skeleton additions


----------



## matrixmom

Simply gorgeous. Halloween fabulosity.


----------



## webs696

where did you find the cheesecloth? I want to do a scary hallway with it


----------

